# Required replacement blind for Swift Kontiki Motorhome 645



## Dobie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
I am needing to replace the blind in my Swift Kontiki 645 the one in the overhead bed section. This are just the concertina one with no fly screen. Is it a whole unit or can the screen be replaced seperately. It has torn due to a guest leaving a window slightly open when travelling. Your advice would be appreciated. Thank you Dobie


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Blinds*

Try this Company. http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...tems/horrex_ucs_duoplissee_blind_system-.aspx


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Dobie, 

If you can post details of the model year of your Swift motorhome I can check the Swift parts system to see if it identifies the manufacturer of the blind which will provide me with the information to recommend a suitable supplier.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Dobie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
Its a Kontiki 645 year 2005


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Dobie,

Please see the image below which lists the blinds fitted to a 2005 Kontiki 645.










The blinds are listed as Dometic Komfortrollo for which www.leisurespares.co.uk would be your best bet, however you can alternatively order through your preferred Swift dealer.

Swift prices are suggested retail excluding VAT.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## MikeHowe (Mar 6, 2016)

I too need a (2004) Kontiki Siwft roof blind replacement which is the roof window in the middle of the motorhome just in front of the toilet. The piece of plastic through which the nylon cords thread has a bit snapped off which means it does not operate correctly. Does anyone know of any standard off the shelf replacements that would fit ? Thanks for any help, Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

who is it made by? should be names in the glass or plastic mouldings.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Funny enough I need a blind unit for my over cab bed on my 2008 swift kontiki 669 as its broken and has to be kept open


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We also have a Swift Kontiki (2003) and guess what.....

We do *not* need a blind (at present)......

but who knows what the future will bring.....

I just thought that I ought to balance this thread of the demise of so many Kontiki blinds.....

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

MikeHowe said:


> I too need a (2004) Kontiki Siwft roof blind replacement which is the roof window in the middle of the motorhome just in front of the toilet. The piece of plastic through which the nylon cords thread has a bit snapped off which means it does not operate correctly. Does anyone know of any standard off the shelf replacements that would fit ? Thanks for any help, Mike


If you can post a bit more information about the blind someone may be able to help. As Bognormike says, the manufacturer would help, but also the size, a photo, whether it's a combined blind and flyscreen etc.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Penquin said:


> We also have a Swift Kontiki (2003) and guess what.....
> 
> We do *not* need a blind (at present)......
> 
> ...


at these quoted prices you will need to start saving up (for the future).

Dave


----------

